# paregut/pareguda



## betulina

Hola!

Ahir vaig corregir mínimament un post de l'Antpax que deia 



> La veritat és que alguna cosa _pareguda_ va passar a...



Em va fer dubtar aquest _pareguda_. Jo hauria dit _semblant_, però no sé si en les zones en què en lloc de _semblar_ es fa servir més el verb _parèixer_, que té com a participis _paregut/pareguda/..._, s'utilitza _paregut_ amb aquest sentit.

Ho he buscat a l'Alcover-Moll i hi diu:



> PAREGUT - de _parer _i de _parèixer, _que, per influència del castellà _parecido, _és usat incorrectament per a significar ‘semblant’.



La meva pregunta és si es fa servir com a adjectiu igual que per aquí diem _semblant_ o si és efectivament incorrecte. En aquest cas, què dieu?

Gràcies!


----------



## belén

Hola:

No sabia que era incorrecte, de fet jo "semblant" no ho he empreat mai. 

Jo diria "parescut" o "parescuda", que és com ho deïm per la Roqueta i mira el que posa el IECAT:



> PARESCUT, -UDA _adj. _del qual es pot dir el mateix que hem dit del mot _paregut; _cast. _parecido. _
> Parescuts a vells roures i alzines bracejantes, Atlàntida iii. Tant com s'ha xerrat en iguals o parescudes assamblees, Ignor. 77.
> Fon.: pəɾəskút (or., bal.); paɾeјʃkút


Vaja sorpresa!

Be


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

belén said:


> Hola:
> 
> No sabia que era incorrecte, de fet jo "semblant" no ho he empreat mai.
> 
> Jo diria "parescut" o "parescuda", que és com ho deïm per la Roqueta i mira el que posa el IECAT:
> 
> Vaja sorpresa!
> 
> Be


 
Ostres, doncs ara hauré de fer memòria, però a mi em sona que la gent que conec de Mallorca diuen "paregut"... O potser hi ha les dues versions, Belén?

Així mateix, parèixer és el rei a les Valències. Penso que allí el verb _semblar_ no es fa servir. De fet, que ens ho confirmi la Dixie!, però jo una vegada vaig tenir un company de feina de Sant Carles de la Ràpita i ell tampoc no feia anar mai el verb _semblar_, sinó el _parèixer_.

Afegir que si sento que algú de per aquí Barcelona diu "paregut" sí que em sonaria a castellanisme, mentre que si ho sento a gent de certs indrets (València, illes, terres de l'Ebre, etc.) em sona d'allò més normal.


----------



## Tige

Paregut / pareguda /pareixer forever!! 
La veritat és que sempre ho he sentit dir així per la Franja-Sud. Semblar no ho dic mai; només se'm acut que quan una persona es "sembla" a un altra, diem "s'assemelle" o "se semelle" (ho dic com sona, no sé com ho escriuria)...
Salutacions des del nevat Midwest...!


----------



## belén

> Ostres, doncs ara hauré de fer memòria, però a mi em sona que la gent que conec de Mallorca diuen "paregut"... O potser hi ha les dues versions, Belén?



Doncs no em sona que ho diguin, però em fixaré.


----------



## betulina

Tige said:


> només se'm acut que quan una persona es "sembla" a un altra, diem "s'assemelle" o "se semelle" (ho dic com sona, no sé com ho escriuria)...



En aquest cas els del "semblar" diem "assemblar-se". 

Gràcies a tots per les respostes, però no em queda clar si també ho feu servir com a adjectiu, com en el cas de la frase de l'Antpax. Ho diríeu així? "una cosa pareguda a..."?


----------



## Tige

Almenys jo sí que ho dic així, com adjectiu, o també com a verb ("m'ha paregut molt bonic").


----------



## betulina

Perfecte, gràcies, Tige!


----------



## belén

Jo també diria una cosa pareguda que seria "una cosa parescuda"


----------

